# Midwest storm video



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Snaped a quick video while I was running this long, narrow, wooded driveway... As i hit the pile at the end to stack ontop of last weeks snow the camera went flying, lol it was just sitting on the dash


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

haha, i like the ending!

You sure were flying! Or at least it looked like it in the video


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

It looks like it in the video, but i dont rememeber going that fastwesport


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

nice video, priceless ending


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Great ending.

About 4 years ago a State Trooper was heading to a call, had the lights and siren going, turned north on the the highway was making good time until he hit some black ice, His car started to fish tail headed toward the east ditch, came back around when into the west ditch let out a couple of profanities and he was entering the ditch, while down in the ditch his car turns and is facing the right direction. The car does not come to a complete stop, he gets back on the road again. Starts down the highway, albeit not as fast about a mile down the road he lets out a uffdaa what a ride, man I was doing a 120 back there. The whole time he was never excited. Great piece of video from a dash cam.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, plowing that drive at night must be a grand old time. LOL at the music.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Antnee77;356954 said:


> Wow, plowing that drive at night must be a grand old time. LOL at the music.


Yea its a PITA at night... It also has the smallest circle drive I have ever seen up at the house High paying account tho


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

All I can say other than nice video is what a F***ING driveway you have. 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Rcgm;357099 said:


> All I can say other than nice video is what a F***ING driveway you have.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Thats my uncles place, I do all the landscaping/lawn/general maintinance there for him too. Thats the longest drive I do, my parents place is a close second.. Not so wooded though:bluebounc


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Thats a long one. How much do you get for that drive?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

ALarsh;357164 said:


> Thats a long one. How much do you get for that drive?


$50 per push, the circle and garage area at the end are a pain in the ass, I need to get a bigger plow and a shorter truck!


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I also failed to mention that I manage to get my truck stuck on Sunday... I was runnin my parents driveway being the nice son that I am, it's long as heck too and I hit some ice under the snow comming up to the end. I managed to get hung up on last weeks snow pile Took me about 30 minutes of shoveling before my old man got home with the Suburban, few tugs and I was out. We manage to bend the chain hook-ups on my hitch while we were at it:realmad:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That driveway is worth 3x that amount. Too bad he's your uncle.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Antnee77;357542 said:


> That driveway is worth 3x that amount. Too bad he's your uncle.


I threw him a bone


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

tim has a HUGE driveway!!


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

You ain't seen nothin'!

Try that with 3 ft on the ground, 6% to 15% grades, and 3/4 to 1 and a half miles length and you MIGHT have a clue as to why we get $150 per hour - 1 hour min for drives in Rampart Range CO! NINE ft since October!

All the same, charge what you can get, keep your rig on the road, don't tear up the rig or yourself trying to keep the camcorder on the dash.

HINT: Velcro!


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;357623 said:


> tim has a HUGE driveway!!


Yea, the lot is set WAY back, its nice tho. Its right on my way to a small condo complex, so i dont mind doing it for $50 per push being that he is family


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

How do you get electric to a house like that ??? is it high voltage under ground from the service point ??


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Rampart Ranger;357747 said:


> You ain't seen nothin'!
> 
> Try that with 3 ft on the ground, 6% to 15% grades, and 3/4 to 1 and a half miles length and you MIGHT have a clue as to why we get $150 per hour - 1 hour min for drives in Rampart Range CO! NINE ft since October!
> 
> ...


I hate you. We've had a total of 1 inch since October!


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

Snowbrdr360;357243 said:


> $50 per push, the circle and garage area at the end are a pain in the ass, I need to get a bigger plow and a shorter truck!


You lowballer, Im getting $35 for a two car wide by two car long.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

scholzee;357864 said:


> How do you get electric to a house like that ??? is it high voltage under ground from the service point ??


How do you get electric to any other house...

*NO need to start the name calling...state your point and move on*


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

TRUE TURF LAWN;357978 said:


> How do you get electric to any other house...


220 volts cannot be run that far.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

TRUE TURF LAWN;357976 said:


> You lowballer, Im getting $35 for a two car wide by two car long.


I agree, a driveway like that I would be getting at least $80 a push. Family or not.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

scholzee;357864 said:


> How do you get electric to a house like that ??? is it high voltage under ground from the service point ??


I'm guessing so, there are no lines comming in off poles or anything


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;358043 said:


> I agree, a driveway like that I would be getting at least $80 a push. Family or not.


Lol say what you want, hes family


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to say though, many of my commercials are family owned and therefore I get much less than what they're worth. Kind of sux, actually.


----------

